# stella & chewy's!!!



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

well i just wanted to say last week i switched shelly from primal to stella & chewy's and it has been amazing! she was very skinny and i had problems getting her to gain weight on primal. i was feeding her 3x the amount she needed and seeing NO results. the owner of the store i buy my food at told me it could be because i had the turkey and sardine flavor and that is low in fat, and then recommended i try stella & chewy's because it has a higher fat content. i am feeding shelly double what she needs right now, along with a tbsp of wet food and in just 2 days i noticed a difference! she no longer looks like a stack of bones! i am so pleased! also her coat has gotten softer from stella and chewy's and her eyes tear less. i really liked primal and their selection of flavors, however i guess stella &chewys just works better for my chi!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That's awesome!!!! I just switched my supplier for several reasons...one being they no longer carried Stella and Chewy's. When I mentioned this to the new supplier ...he was shocked. He said S&C is his biggest seller. 

So I guess your not alone. Alot of people love it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If I feed a pre-made, I like stella and chewys the best. I think they have the best reputation and their quality control is excellent! Great product!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They have this food at a new pet store here, I was thinking of switching Paco to it when i'm done with the wellness i have now. Paco has such watery eyes, I'm hoping it will help. I'm also wondering if he has an allergy to chicken Jerky, I give him one every morning before i leave for work.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is the chicken jerky from China? Most of them are. I don't trust anything from there. I like konaschips.com as it's made here and has great quality control.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My gang love S&C!!!

Tracy, I forgot all about Konas Chips! It was a favorite around here.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

THATS GREAT!!! My Roxy ADORES Stella and Chewys! She goes nuts for it. We've only tried the Dandy Lamb freeze-dried patties. We'll be trying a new one very soon! She gets SC a few times a week along with her other food. Great choice! I'm glad it's working for you guys!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmmm I wonder if stella and chewy's is in my area...Lincoln eats Arcana and I won't switch him cause he does so well on it and I was going to put Bijoux on it in a few months too...but if you guys think this is the best I'm going to seriously look into it. Especially if Brody's eating it It must be good!


----------

